# Other Makes WF 120V 08 GoferCar Total Electric Vehicle - Be the 1st to Own!



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $1,125.00* (3 Bids)
End Date: Sunday Jul-06-2008 13:00:00 PDT
Bid now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

